

Amazon.com search was down - gr3yh47
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_1?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=retro+duo+portable

======
longlho
Yup, completely down

------
ankurpatel
Works for me

